# 2018 Beekeeping classes by IFAS UF and FDACS in Alachua, Gainesville, FL



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

January 27th Beginner Beekeeping 8-2 PM Entomology Building Lunch
March 3rd Colony Management & Swarm Control 8-11 AM UF Bee Unit Refreshments
May 12th Honey Extraction 9-12 PM UF Bee Unit Refreshments
July 14th Pest and Disease Management 9-12 PM New Bee Lab Refreshments
September 22nd Preparing for winter 9-12 PM New Bee Lab Refreshments
November 3rd Beginner Beekeeping 9-3 PM New Bee Lab Lunch


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office is pleased to announce the following Commercial Horticulture Programs for May 2018. These programs are being offered by Dr. Tatiana Sanchez, Commercial Horticulture Agent.
Beekeeping – Honey Extraction & Hive Management – May 12, from 9 a.m. to 12 p.m., at the UF Bee Unit (2895 SW 23 Terrace, Gainesville, FL 32611) 
This class will cover honey extraction from bee hives and keeping a healthy hive. Live bees will be used; please dress in protective clothing (closed toe shoes, long sleeves, please bring your beekeeping suit if you own one). 
Registration cost is $10.00. Register through Eventbrite at https://tinyurl.com/yblewbwa. No refunds.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Beekeeping: Hive Pests and Queen Loss – July 14, from 9:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m., at the UF Bee Unit (1881 Natural Area Drive, Gainesville, 32611)
This workshop is designed to learn about causes of honeybee colony losses, queen issues and pest management. Special emphasis on Varroa Mite. Live bees will be used; please dress in protective clothing (closed toe shoes, long sleeves, please bring your beekeeping suit if you own one). Space is limited.
The registration fee is $10.00. Please register through Eventbrite at https://tinyurl.com/y8phgb8e by July 11. No refunds.
For more information about these programs contact Dr. Tatiana Sanchez, Commercial Horticulture Agent, at 352-955-2402. Visit http://alachua.ifas.ufl.edu for additional programs offered by the Extension Office.
https://www.facebook.com/FarmingAlachua/


----------

